# Falar a/com alguém sobre algo.



## curlyboy20

Bom dia a todos!

Se eu quiser dizer "don't tell Dad I gave you the money" or "Don't say anything about my trip to Dad", deveria usar o verbo _falar _em vez de _dizer_?

*Nao fale ao pai/com o pai que eu te dei o dinheiro"
*Nao fale ao/com o pai sobre a minha viagem. or Nao diga nada ao pai sobre a minha viagem.

Agora estou duvidando qual preposiçao é correta....

Obrigado desde já´!


----------



## Vanda

curlyboy20 said:


> *Nao fale ao pai/com o pai que eu te dei o dinheiro"
> *Nao fale ao/com o pai sobre a minha viagem. or Nao diga nada ao pai sobre a minha viagem.
> 
> Obrigado desde já´!



Both are correct, but in conversation we tend to prefer falar com.


----------



## curlyboy20

Thanks, Vanda.


----------



## ronanpoirier

At least to my ears, there is a little difference:

_Falar a/Falar para_ means to tell something to someone, just the act of speaking and someone else listening.

_Falar com_ means to talk, the act of speaking and someone else replying what is being said.


----------



## curlyboy20

Mas para expressar o que eu quero dizer em inglês ("Don't tell Dad I gave you the money") qual preposiçao seria a mais adequada?

_Nao fale ao/para o pai que eu te dei o dinheiro._

_Nao fale com o pai que eu te dei o dinheiro._


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



curlyboy20 said:


> Mas para expressar o que eu quero dizer em inglês ("Don't tell Dad I gave you the money") qual preposiçao seria a mais adequada?



Nesse caso, eu ficaria com
*Não fale/conte/diga para/ao o pai que te dei o dinheiro*.


Até.:


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado! =) Essas preposiçoes vao me virar louco....


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



curlyboy20 said:


> Obrigado! =) Essas preposiçoes vao me virar
> louco....



De nada. Mas, por curiosidade, como você diria a mesma frase em espanhol? 

Até.:


----------



## curlyboy20

_No le digas a papá que te di el dinero. _Nós nao usariamos o verbo "falar"(hablar) para expressar esse tipo de sentenças.


----------



## MOC

curlyboy20 said:


> _No le digas a papá que te di el dinero. _Nós nao usariamos o verbo "falar"(hablar) para expressar esse tipo de sentenças.


 

Em Portugal também é muito mais comum utilizar-se o "Dizer" (Decir) nesse tipo de frases.


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigado por todas as respostas. Agora, se eu quiser dizer "Don`t say that!" no seguinte contexto:

-" I think he may be dead"
-"Oh, don't say that!"

-"Acho que ele está morto"
-"_Nao fale isso!" / "Nao diga isso!"_


----------



## Vanda

curlyboy20 said:


> -" I think he may be dead"
> -"Oh, don't say that!"
> 
> -"Acho que ele está morto"
> -"_Não fale isso!" / _Também possível, mas preferivelmente: _Nem fale!
> 
> "Não diga isso!"_


----------



## white_ray

Oi Curly,
Creio que o português de Portugal se assemelha à sua lingua irmã (once again!!) então.  Eu pelo menos, não utilizaria "falar" neste tipo de frase.

 "Nao digas ao pai que eu te dei o dinheiro."
 "Ai, não digas isso!"
 "Nem (sequer) digas isso!"

Em contrapartida:
 "I spoke to/with my sister yesterday about this matter." 
= Falei com a minha irmã ontem sobre este assunto.
(Hablé con mi hermana ayer sobre ese asunto..)

*Geralmente: ** Dizer a / Falar com ***

Sera um pouco como say (dizer) e speak (falar)?

wr


----------



## MOC

É. Em Portugal, tal como no espanhol o verbo "dizer" ("decir") está mais próximo de um "say"/"tell", enquanto "falar" ("hablar") está mais próximo do "speak" propriamente dito. Falar é geralmente o simples acto de emitir vocábulos, enquanto que "dizer" já indicar que se diz (passe a redundância) algo em particular e possivelmente a alguém em específico.

No Brasil, "falar" é usado de forma algo diferente visto que é utilizado também da forma que em Portugal se diz "dizer". Pessoalmente não acho que dificulte minimamente a compreensão, mas o português vai identificar que o locutor é brasileiro, mesmo que este nem tenha sotaque carregado.

Em Portugal é muito possível falar muito e não dizer nada.


----------



## curlyboy20

Oi white ray! Também acho que o português europeu é mais parecido ao espanhol que se fala cá em certos aspectos gramaticais e de vocábulo e na pronúncia. Mas às vezes o português do Brasil tem mais similaridades ao espanhol.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,




MOC said:


> Em Portugal é muito possível falar muito e não dizer nada.



No Brasil também existe a distinção entre falar e dizer, mas talvez usemos falar mais que em Portugal. De todo mondo, no Brasil também é comum a expressão "_Ele falou, falou, e não disse nada_".

Até.:


----------



## Denis555

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Brasil também existe a distinção entre falar e dizer, mas talvez usemos falar mais que em Portugal. De todo mondo, no Brasil também é comum a expressão "_Ele falou, falou, e não disse nada_".
> 
> Até.:


 
Falou e disse!  (=You said it all!)


----------



## MOC

Por acaso, suspeitava que também existisse, mas não podia garantir, por isso dei o exemplo para Portugal. 
Então em última análise, apesar de ser utilizado o verbo "falar" em mais situações, este continua a carregar um significado ligeiramente diferente, mesmo no Brasil? Isto, julgando pelo uso da expressão.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



MOC said:


> Então em última análise, apesar de ser utilizado o verbo "falar" em mais situações, este continua a carregar um significado ligeiramente diferente, mesmo no Brasil? Isto, julgando pelo uso da expressão.



Sim. _Falar_ pode ser meramente a ação física, enquando _dizer_ envolve realmente uma mensagem. 

O Denis também nos lembrou de uma boa =).

Até.:


----------



## white_ray

curlyboy20 said:


> Também acho que o português europeu é mais parecido ao espanhol que se fala cá em certos aspectos gramaticais e de vocábulo e na pronúncia. Mas às vezes o português do Brasil tem mais similaridades ao espanhol.


Com certeza! Que bom que conheces os dois!! 

quote]


Tagarela said:


> No Brasil também existe a distinção entre falar e dizer, mas talvez usemos falar mais que em Portugal. De todo mondo, no Brasil também é comum a expressão "_Ele falou, falou, e não disse nada_".
> Até.:


Claro! Quanto à expressão, em Portugal dir-se-ia tal e qual desse modo! 
wr


----------



## curlyboy20

Obrigadíssimo! E por último, só para matar a dúvida, em português se pode usar o verbo "contar" para dizer "to tell a story", correto?


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



curlyboy20 said:


> Obrigadíssimo! E por último, só para matar a dúvida, em português se pode usar o verbo "contar" para dizer "to tell a story", correto?



Sim.
_Contar uma história._

Até existe um ditado popular "_Quem conta um conto sempre aumenta um ponto._" 

Até.:


----------



## Denis555

curlyboy20 said:


> Obrigadíssimo! E por último, só para matar a dúvida, em português se pode usar o verbo "contar" para dizer "to tell a story", correto?


 
Curly, 
Tudo que você tinha que fazer era digitar a palavra "tell" no "Dictionary Look-up" aí em cima da página! 
E você veria isso :
http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/tell


----------



## white_ray

Exacto Curly, como em espanhol, não?


Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> Sim. _Contar uma história._
> Até existe um ditado popular "_Quem conta um conto sempre aumenta um ponto._" Até.:


Em Portugal: _"Quem conta um conto acescenta um ponto."_ 
wr


----------



## curlyboy20

Fiz isso, mas sempre gosto de escutar as opinioes de outras pessoas aqui.  

Wr, como em espanhol também! Mas prefiro nao pensar em espanhol senao em português!


----------

